# M�laga airport



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

*Málaga airport*

I touched on this in another thread earlier, but I've been to Málaga airport this afternoon cos my nerdy son likes plane spotting (I love him really!!). The work going on there is phenominal! The buildings/terminals are gonna be several times larger than they are now, new runways, a new train station and a massive motorway link with under passes, flyovers, which will eventually link up to Marbella in the west and "wherever" in the east ... It really all has to be seen! I dont know how its size compoares to other airports in Europe/the world, but I would imagine it'll be up there with the "big ones"???

Anyway, its impressive that this work has gone ahead with the "uncertain" economy and I know it would have been planned long before the crisis happened. I just hope that the CdS and Andalucia can live up to this wonderful new airport

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I touched on this in another thread earlier, but I've been to Málaga airport this afternoon cos my nerdy son likes plane spotting (I love him really!!). The work going on there is phenominal! The buildings/terminals are gonna be several times larger than they are now, new runways, a new train station and a massive motorway link with under passes, flyovers, which will eventually link up to Marbella in the west and "wherever" in the east ... It really all has to be seen! I dont know how its size compoares to other airports in Europe/the world, but I would imagine it'll be up there with the "big ones"???
> 
> Anyway, its impressive that this work has gone ahead with the "uncertain" economy and I know it would have been planned long before the crisis happened. I just hope that the CdS and Andalucia can live up to this wonderful new airport
> 
> Jo xxx


Same up here Jo. When we arrived 7 years ago ,Girona was a small regional airport. We remember catching the last flight out of the summer...it left at 8pm and that was it until the springtime.
Now , it staggers me everytime I go there. It is huge and getting bigger by the day. It is a full blown international airport with every facility, Hotels, muli-story parking, a whole new infrastructure in place , with links to France and the rest of Spain. Like you say, it must all have been projected years ago before any thoughts of financial restrictions. It's the same with the high speed rail line being built up here...its everywhere !!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jo, I nominate you as Spain's Numero Uno madre!! Taking your son plane-spotting deserves some wider recognition. And when it's hot enough to sunbathe and even swim! Now that is what I call putting yourself out.
I have been on 'airport duty' a lot recently -got to go again this week -and yes, I am truly amazed at the development. Makes Prague Airport (which I flew in and out of very regularly for three years and learnt to hate) look like Norwich Airport.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Jo, I nominate you as Spain's Numero Uno madre!! Taking your son plane-spotting deserves some wider recognition. And when it's hot enough to sunbathe and even swim! Now that is what I call putting yourself out.
> I have been on 'airport duty' a lot recently -got to go again this week -and yes, I am truly amazed at the development. Makes Prague Airport (which I flew in and out of very regularly for three years and learnt to hate) look like Norwich Airport.


Of course, mrypg9 you'd use Málaga too. Its quite amazing isnt it, especially as you drive up that ramp towards "Salidas", masses of glass and steel, its really gonna be impressive. Mind you, with all that building work going on, its hard to know which way to go, they change the road layout everytime I go there LOL


As for taking my dear son to plane spot, well anything for a quiet life!! His sister had friends over for a sleepover at the weekend (AAAGGGHH!!) so it was his turn to have some "fun" :confused2::confused2:!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Of course, mrypg9 you'd use Málaga too. Its quite amazing layout everytime I go there LOL
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I have only once flown out of Malaga myself since I've been here, used Gibraltar to get to London as my flights (not paid for by me) had to be BA and Gib is only 30 mins fast drive down the A7 from here. Plus the BA flight gets you in London -well, Gatwick - by eight p.m. if you aren't diverted to Malaga because of bad weather, unexploded mines and so on.
Gib airport has to be experienced...the runway is the road, the BA Lounge is like someone's living room. 
But everyone who visits and OH for UK trips uses Malaga so I'm getting to know it quite well.


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've been to Málaga airport this afternoon. The work going on there is phenominal! The buildings/terminals are gonna be several times larger than they are now, new runways, a new train station and a massive motorway link with under passes, flyovers, which will eventually link up to Marbella in the west and "wherever" in the east ... It really all has to be seen! I dont know how its size compoares to other airports in Europe/the world, but I would imagine it'll be up there with the "big ones"??? Jo xxx


There has been a huge amount of building work going on at Alicante Airport as well
which I find strange as they are building a new Airport between there and Murcia Airport at Corvera

perhaps the other motorway you mention will be toll free straight into Huescar
Huescar could be the new Marbella and Malaga, get in on the ground floor NOW!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tallbob said:


> perhaps the other motorway you mention will be toll free straight into Huescar
> Huescar could be the new Marbella and Malaga, get in on the ground floor NOW!!!


Ssssshhhh!!! Xtreme will do his pieces if he thinks they'll build a motorway from Málaga airport to his beloved Huescar - all those tourists LOL AAAAGGGHHH!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I touched on this in another thread earlier, but I've been to Málaga airport this afternoon cos my nerdy son likes plane spotting (I love him really!!). The work going on there is phenominal! The buildings/terminals are gonna be several times larger than they are now, new runways, a new train station and a massive motorway link with under passes, flyovers, which will eventually link up to Marbella in the west and "wherever" in the east ... It really all has to be seen! I dont know how its size compoares to other airports in Europe/the world, but I would imagine it'll be up there with the "big ones"???
> 
> Anyway, its impressive that this work has gone ahead with the "uncertain" economy and I know it would have been planned long before the crisis happened. I just hope that the CdS and Andalucia can live up to this wonderful new airport
> 
> Jo xxx


I just hope they can cope with the extra number of passengers because lately they seem to be in complete chaos. I have flown out of there about 3 or 4 times in the last year, and its been horrible, with computer break downs at check in, queuing for so long that by the time you get through the plane is already boarding, and last time there was such a massive zigzag queue at passport control, they had to just start waving people through without looking at the passports otherwise people would have missed their flights.
From now on I am going to do online check-in every time. Have to be ruthless on the packing bit but it will be worth it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> I just hope they can cope with the extra number of passengers because lately they seem to be in complete chaos. I have flown out of there about 3 or 4 times in the last year, and its been horrible, with computer break downs at check in, queuing for so long that by the time you get through the plane is already boarding, and last time there was such a massive zigzag queue at passport control, they had to just start waving people through without looking at the passports otherwise people would have missed their flights.
> From now on I am going to do online check-in every time. Have to be ruthless on the packing bit but it will be worth it.


But you do get a better class of person at Malaga....
My son and daughter-in-law have had the immense privilege of sharing the lounge with Victoria Beckham and Nancy D'Ollio.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> But you do get a better class of person at Malaga....
> My son and daughter-in-law have had the immense privilege of sharing the lounge with Victoria Beckham and Nancy D'Ollio.....


Well there you go then!! "Málaga Airport", the airport of the stars!!!!.

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> But you do get a better class of person at Malaga....
> My son and daughter-in-law have had the immense privilege of sharing the lounge with Victoria Beckham and Nancy D'Ollio.....


Hmm. I am not sure your examples prove your point there!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Hmm. I am not sure your examples prove your point there!


Their description of Nancy D. and her entourage was truly comic. She apparently had the biggest hair ever seen outside of 'Hairspray', was clad in leopard skin and black leather and was accompanied by the campest man imaginable. He had long sixties hair pulled back in a pony tail,was clad in skin-tight denim and wore huge hi-top trainers.
The pair of them sashayed through check-in accompanied by 'BA minders'.
She travelled Business Class, he sat with the plebs.
As my old granny would have said, 'The things you see when you haven't got your gun'.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Their description of Nancy D. and her entourage was truly comic. She apparently had the biggest hair ever seen outside of 'Hairspray', was clad in leopard skin and black leather and was accompanied by the campest man imaginable. He had long sixties hair pulled back in a pony tail,was clad in skin-tight denim and wore huge hi-top trainers.
> The pair of them sashayed through check-in accompanied by 'BA minders'.
> She travelled Business Class, he sat with the plebs.
> As my old granny would have said, 'The things you see when you haven't got your gun'.



:lol::lol::lol:
Very classy!


----------

